# 2021 Giant Talon 3 Issues



## Cjdf (Jun 22, 2021)

I just got a brand new 2021 Giant Talon 3 a few weeks ago. I couldn’t buy it in my town because of the shortage so I drove 4.5 hour round trip to get it. I absolutely love the bike but I’ve discovered a few issues.

On my first ride it developed a squeak from the front wheel. After some looking I discovered the rubber dust boot was squeaking against the hub. I also noticed the axle felt like sand when rotating. I took the wheel to the shop in my home town and they said it was bone dry of grease from factory. They also said that they have seen this frequently with new bikes as the manufacturers are pumping out bikes faster than usual to keep up with demand.

I’ve put about 15-20 kilometres of fairly easy and clean groomed trail riding. Do you think I might have permanent damage?

This is mostly just a heads up to double check your new bike even when assembled by an authorized dealer.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I assume you cleaned and greased it. Should be OK with regular maintenance and greasing.


----------



## Cjdf (Jun 22, 2021)

Yup. Thanks!


----------

